# Pheasant hunt



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok I know it’s a long shot but thought I’d try. We had a cabin at lake hope for the weekend and my son in law and I were going to pheasant hunt Friday morning near Chillicothe and then deer hunt Friday and sat at lake hope. Well my daughter works at OSU medical and worked around someone that tested positive for corona Monday so we had to cancel the cabin fir this weekend. Now instead of pheasant hunting Chillicothe area we are going to try Delaware wildlife area. We have never pheasant hunted there before but can anyone give us a general area to pheasant hunt tomorrow fir the release? Thanks.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the cancellation, sounds like it woulda been an awesome weekend. Hopefully you were able to get a refund. As far as where to hunt, get a good map of the park and get there early. Try to pick out some areas to check ahead of time and try to be the first one in there. They release them everywhere, but some areas are better than others. Since Im sure they're getting pounded today, look for some less easily accessible areas. Most people will hit spots with parking areas because the state releases birds by vehicle, but some birds that get chased out of those fields will stack up in more secluded fields. Those are always great places to check in the afternoon. Good luck and most of all, BE SAFE! It'll be a firing range tomorrow. No amount of orange is too much


----------

